# Debating a Hammer Drill



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you’re going with a hammer drill I would go with a cord….


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

epson makes a good point as the corded versions are much more heavy duty than the cordless unless you don't have a source of AC where you are working. Then the current models of Lipo hammer drills -1/2", 12VDC- by Milwaukee or Ridgid would be my best guess. Two charged batteries should get you through nearly a full day and if you get the DC vehicle charging cord you can match the corded ones hole for hole.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bought a DeWalt corded hammer drill about 2 months ago after my harbor freight starter gave up (didn't take long). It was about $100 from HD. I remember going back and forth between that and a Milwaukee, don't remember exactly why I chose the DeWalt, but I love it!

For hammer drill, definitely corded.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why would anyone want to debate a hammer-drill?

The things are really droll and have no personality, they talk back continuously.

Now on the other hand a radial arm saw is a totally different animal. Radial arm saws come already educated and they are easy to talk to. I would much rather debate a radial arm saw any day.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Fellas, 

I think Ill go with corded. I want this drill for some masonry work as well as just having a drill with more balls then my makita li-ion drill. Out of these two, which one would you get? 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Thanks again


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

How much masonry work are you planning on doing? The rotary hammer might be an overkill. You will def. like the rotary hammer better if you have thick concrete (like foundation walls) that you need to drill large holes into. For most uses, like putting tap-cons into a concrete floor/wall, the smaller hammer drill would be adequate.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The thing to remember about a rotary hammer is that they mostly use SDS bits. The bit cost is generally higher. You can get a regular Jacobs style chuck that adapts to the SDS so you can use regular shanked bits, but, in my opinion, they don't work as well and will just add to your cost.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks! I didnt even think about the SDS bits.


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

cordless is crap


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Spoken like a true misinformed home owner.


----------



## amen2u (Jan 28, 2011)

All I know is that I had to use one a years ago and went through quite a few low powered "toys" before I got one that performed adequately. So, get the most powerful corded one you can afford.


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

And a two thousand foot cord.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

thanjs for the ideas. Think im going to get a makita corded drill


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got a used corded milwauke with a bunch of Bosch masonary bits from eBay. I'm not sure how
Old it is, but it's in great shape, and it is HEAVY duty. I got to try it out yesterday anchoring a metal shed to a slab- I wish I had more holes to drill, because it was AWESOME. At $50 I believe I got myself a steal!


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

What model is it?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a few of the SDS plus rotary hammers similar to what you posted. For a DIY'er, they may seem overkill, but they'll probably last the better part of a lifetime. Don't be scared of SDS bits, they don't cost much more at all and are far higher quality. I'm absolutely positive we have gotten 500-1000+ holes out of some of the SDS bits. They're just a far superior bit in construction. The combination will also drill much faster than any hammer drill/smooth shank bit. You can drill the small (5/32") Tapcons with that roto hammer as well if its variable speed. You just can't push he drill too hard. 3/16" and up is wide-open and the fastest way to drill small holes. If you have alot of concrete & masonry drilling to do in the future (and need to buy a grinder anyways) I actually think the SDS is a better value.

If you really want to spend some money, look into cordless SDS.............. :whistling2:


----------

